# Fake-out paramedic to get a hearing



## MMiz (Jul 31, 2008)

*Fake-out paramedic to get a hearing*

A Monroe County paramedic accused of placing a false emergency call July 14 remains on suspension pending a personnel hearing.

The hearing for Gabe Pacheco could take place within the next two weeks but a date has not been confirmed, Chief Jim Callahan of Monroe County Fire Rescue said Tuesday.

*Read more!*

That's one way to stay busy during a shift!


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 31, 2008)

It says they thought he called it in because he was running late.  Why not just call the boss and tell them you are going to be late instead?


----------



## firecoins (Jul 31, 2008)

probably got called in late many times and was in danger of being dismissed as it was.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 31, 2008)

i have heard my fair share of excuses...but this one takes the cake.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 3, 2008)

*Florida Paramedic Faces Hearing after Fake 911 Call*

http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=8002&siteSection=1

Kevin Wadlow
Florida Keys Keynoter (Marathon)

Jul. 30--A Monroe County paramedic accused of placing a false emergency call July 14 remains on suspension pending a personnel hearing.




> The call came in shortly before a shift change, and Pacheco had not yet arrived for his shift. Supervisors suspected the call may have been made to cover up for the fact that Pacheco was running late.
> 
> Telephone records show the 911 call was made from Pacheco's cell phone, Randolph reported. When the deputy confronted Pacheco about the 911 call on July 21, he reported the paramedic "dropped his head down and said he had made a big mistake."


----------



## MMiz (Aug 3, 2008)

<threads merged>


----------

